# Basic winter rules of golf



## Soane (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm asking this as I had to diequalify myself form a comp for picking balls up from the rough to clean them. My misunderstanding arose from the belief that I can pick a ball up on the fairway to clean it and that if the ball is in casusal water in the rough I can pick a better lie within 6 inches of it's original position but no closer to the hole. So as of today I need a clear understanding of what I can and can't do during the round. I've downloaded a copy of the Rules of Golf from the R & A website so I 'm working my way through that, but a layman's interpretation is what I'm after. Thanks..


----------



## freddielong (Nov 28, 2009)

If your ball is in water (that is not deemed part of a hazard) or there is visibal water around your feet or the ball when you make your stance you can take relief - you need to find the nearest point of releif no nearer the hole, so that is the nearest spot you can make a stance without water and drop within one club lentgh


----------



## Soane (Nov 28, 2009)

OK, so that is ANYWHERE on the course, fairway and rough included? Am I right about picking-up and cleaning your ball on the fairway? Mark it with a tee, pick-up and clean and put it back within ROUGHLY 6"?


----------



## freddielong (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes anywhere except hazards 

The other rule is a local rule that can be different at different clubs so it would be best to check with your comitee at our club its 6 inches no nearer


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just looked this up and was surprised to find that 'abnormal ground conditions' (Rule 25-1) extend to the rough, and rule 25-1b allows you to clean it. 

I thought in the rough was tough luck shouldn't have gone there.

check the definitions for 'abnormal ground conditions' and 'through the green'


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 28, 2009)

Abnormal ground conditions has to be declared on the notice board, and can only be temporary, ie: not the whole winter.


----------



## Soane (Nov 28, 2009)

Viscount, what does 'through the green' mean?


----------



## freddielong (Nov 28, 2009)

It is my understanding that the comitee are able to overule the casual water rule with a local rule but its up to the player and playing partners to agree relief


----------



## viscount17 (Nov 28, 2009)

it's defined in 'Definitions' 

but 




			"Through the green" is the whole area of the course except:
a. The teeing ground and putting green of the hole being played; and
b. All hazards on the course.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 28, 2009)

Am I right about picking-up and cleaning your ball on the fairway? Mark it with a tee, pick-up and clean and put it back within ROUGHLY 6"?
		
Click to expand...

'Closely mown area'......yes but within 6 inches and only if there is a local rule....


----------



## RGDave (Nov 28, 2009)

Am I right about picking-up and cleaning your ball on the fairway? Mark it with a tee, pick-up and clean and put it back within ROUGHLY 6"?
		
Click to expand...

'Closely mown area'......yes but within 6 inches and only if there is a local rule....
		
Click to expand...

I'm extra careful with the "winter rules".
No.1 - I only mark, clean and replace _within_ 6" on the fairway or around the greens where it's close mown (i.e. not 3" grass!)
No. 2 - I only ever pick up a ball in the rough if it's plugged and then drop it, no cleaning.

Some courses allow cleaning under local rules, but I simply don't ever do it to avoid confusion.


----------



## Robobum (Nov 29, 2009)

.........No. 2 - I only ever pick up a ball in the rough if it's plugged and then drop it, no cleaning.

Some courses allow cleaning under local rules, but I simply don't ever do it to avoid confusion.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a local rule that allows you to take relief from a plugged lie in the rough?? If not, as ridiculous as it is, it is a breach.

Don't get worried about cleaning your ball, as long as you aren't ID'ing it or moving it whilst someone else plays from nearby then clean away.


----------



## Soane (Nov 29, 2009)

I spoke to the pro at local range who also said I could lift and clean a plugged ball. Speaking of local rules, on the board next to the 1st tee it not only gives pin positions but also what must be the local rules - I'll drop-by later to have a quick look. Wouldn't it be a good idea for club websites to list their own particular local rules, depending on the time of year?


----------



## RGDave (Nov 29, 2009)

.........No. 2 - I only ever pick up a ball in the rough if it's plugged and then drop it, no cleaning.

Some courses allow cleaning under local rules, but I simply don't ever do it to avoid confusion.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a local rule that allows you to take relief from a plugged lie in the rough?? If not, as ridiculous as it is, it is a breach.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, OUR local rule is you may unplug a plugged ball.
As for other courses, I don't know. If I was playing in a proper game elsewhere (club match) I'd be sure to ask!!


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 29, 2009)

.........No. 2 - I only ever pick up a ball in the rough if it's plugged and then drop it, no cleaning.

Some courses allow cleaning under local rules, but I simply don't ever do it to avoid confusion.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a local rule that allows you to take relief from a plugged lie in the rough?? If not, as ridiculous as it is, it is a breach.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, OUR local rule is you may unplug a plugged ball.
As for other courses, I don't know. If I was playing in a proper game elsewhere (club match) I'd be sure to ask!!
		
Click to expand...

So why don't you clean it before you drop it then?


----------



## bobmac (Nov 29, 2009)

Each course has their own ideas about plugged  lies.
Basically, the most common ruling I have seen is
1. If the ball is plugged on the fairway, it may be marked, lifted, cleaned and placed.
2.In the rough, it may be marked, lifted, cleaned but dropped, not nearer the hole within one club length.
If you're playing in a comp in wet conditions, always check with a club official which ruling they use.


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 29, 2009)

Plugged ball on the fairway is covered under the Rules of Golf...

If you want to place (be it plugged or not) on the fairway then you need a local rule...

If you want to drop your ball when it's plugged in the rough then there neds to be another local rule....


----------



## RGDave (Nov 29, 2009)

.........No. 2 - I only ever pick up a ball in the rough if it's plugged and then drop it, no cleaning.

Some courses allow cleaning under local rules, but I simply don't ever do it to avoid confusion.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a local rule that allows you to take relief from a plugged lie in the rough?? If not, as ridiculous as it is, it is a breach.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, OUR local rule is you may unplug a plugged ball.
As for other courses, I don't know. If I was playing in a proper game elsewhere (club match) I'd be sure to ask!!
		
Click to expand...

So why don't you clean it before you drop it then?
		
Click to expand...

It's a good question. The point is that although I've never seen the full local rules, everyone says unplug and drop but not clean. I trust their knowledge on these things, if they've been playing for 20 winters, I'd expect they'd be the first to get the ball in the towel for a quick clean-up if they could.
I'll double-check with the Pro next time.....


----------



## SammmeBee (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say they have been diddling themselves for 20 years then.....

From the Rules of Golf:

Relief for Embedded Ball 

Rule 25-2 provides relief, without penalty, for a ball embedded in its own pitch-mark in any closely-mown area through the green. On the putting green, a ball may be lifted and damage caused by the impact of a ball may be repaired (Rules 16-1b and c).When permission to take relief for an embedded ball anywhere through the green would be warranted, the following Local Rule is recommended: 

â€œThrough the green, a ball that is embedded in its own pitch-mark in the ground may be lifted, without penalty, cleaned and dropped as near as possible to where it lay but not nearer the hole. The ball when dropped must first strike a part of the course through the green.

Exceptions: 

1. A player may not take relief under this Local Rule if the ball is embedded in sand in an area that is not closely mown. 
2. A player may not take relief under this Local Rule if it is clearly unreasonable for him to make a stroke because of interference by anything other than the condition covered by this Local Rule.


----------



## RGDave (Nov 29, 2009)

I would say you are right!

"Through the green" basically includes the rough (yes?) so therefore I can only guess that there must be a local rule over-ruling the established rules of golf or should I say "the recommendation"
_ When permission to take relief for an embedded ball anywhere through the green would be warranted, the following Local Rule is recommended: _

Maybe our players don't clean because they are worried about an infringement as it's not clearly started somewhere that the club accepts the recommendation??? If not, maybe they should.

Wow....you are on the ball!


----------



## Soane (Nov 29, 2009)

So to go back to the top of the thread, I was probably (subject to no local rule) in the right to pick-up my ball and clean it? I guess the the no-brainer is to pop into the Pro shop before a comp and clarify things in there, if anyone has any disputes during the round we can go back in before signing cards. I think in future, unless I'm in deep trouble, I should play it as I find it.


----------

